# Musky biting people



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I came across this while doing a little research on water plant ID.

Oh! The Humanity


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Doing a little more thinking on this, does any one know where I can get a lure that looks like a hand or a foot? Seems to be a hot topwater bite!


----------



## Got-One (Apr 19, 2003)

Oh My!!!! That article brings to mind and old old Michigan Outdoors show(back in the Mort Neff days). They had a young boy on the show that had fallen while water skiing on Lake Fenton. A musky bit him in the calf or lower section of his leg and had the same tooth pattern as the black and white picture in the article (if I remember right the show was in B&W also). Could it be that the picture in the article and the boy on the show were one and the same????? Nawh...


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Interesting.
There is a rumor in this area that the DNR dynamited a fish in Thornapple Lake,back in the 1970's after it knocked several waterskiers off there ski's.Supposedly it was 78lbs when it rolled to the surface.
I've never been able to verify that story,but have heard it from numerous people.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

I've heard several variations of this legend, although I'm pretty sure it wasn't the DNR that went after the rogue musky. The true story is the local Sheriff Chief Brody was the one who went after it with the help of an old timer local muskie fishermen named Quint. I have met people who actually believe the story or any of the renditions of it. The mythical reputation of the mighty muskie is a big reason why they are my obsession!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Don't go skinny dipping in Lk St Clair.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

HEY DUKE i heard the same legend i remember the scientist on the study of that musky, HOOPER i think??? i heard he took under 3 barrels never been done before!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

fish enough in either the channels or the detroit river and you may end up with the real deal for bait! sorry, after last years situations, i had to throw that out there.

steve


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *Don't go skinny dipping in Lk St Clair. *


Good point Steve! I recall hearing a rumor back in the early 80's about a swimmer being bit by a Musky on Lake St. Clair.

--Matt


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Reminds Me of an old story, about a old Guy that had a Musky come up and grab His canoe paddle as He went across the lake. He attached a huge treble hook to the paddle, and Died paddling around the Lake  . I also believe the LSC Musky was called "Jingles"; per Jerry Chapetta  . Bob.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I had a girlfriend get bitten on the ankle by a big pike on Lake George in the late 70's. No stitches, but it made off with her ankle bracelet.


----------



## marklisten (Dec 30, 2003)

it is about as likely to get bitten by a pike or muskey as it is to catch a walleye on cass lake. Grow up.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marklisten _
> *it is about as likely to get bitten by a pike or muskey as it is to catch a walleye on cass lake. Grow up. *


 Did you read the link in the first post?


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Well I hate to burst peoples bubble about Pike and Musky not biting people. Yet I will anyhow.

Up home ( MN ) Where my parents are, just about 6 years ago there was a boy swimming in the State park Beach I think it was at lake Ithasca. He was on his way out of the water and in about waist deep water. Said he was swinging his hands as he was comming out.

Anyhow he was hit by a Pike, he pulled up as it sank its teeth, and that is how they were able to identify the fish. It was seen by others near him. 

No it did not take a hand or finger off, it did however rip deep enough to hit the veins in his hand and cause extensive bleeding. It also did some nerve damage. This was a 12 year old boy. 

I was lucky enough to be passing through MN driving truck back twords home when it happened. I was thinking Yeah Right until they showed him and his hand. On the news in St. Paul, Minn.

I now could not tell you how many stitches it took but I think it was around 80 or so to completely put his hand together. They said it was like shreded meat because when it hit he pulled his hand back out of reaction.

The same pike they think bit another swimmer a day later. They then closed the beach for a week and began to sein net the area searching for a good sized pike that could be responsible. That was the last I heard of this though.

Now I am not going to say it happens frequently. Heck that is the only time I have heard of this ever happening that was documented. 

I just really don't want people laughing about it like it never happens or could. I tell you that boy will have some NASTY scars from the way his hand looked all stitched together and I bet he wont laugh about it.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

hard to believe isnt it... maybe we taste good but the best solution is if we tast good when we go in the water unpainfully atatch hooks to our selves so we can at least catch the biting feind. that bite on the leg looks like what ever musky got him was big....


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

Hey Maw,,,,,I done got Musky bit


----------

